#  Vorstellungen >   Schmerzen nach 3. Knie OP >

## Schelly72

Hallo , 
seit geraumer Zeit verfolge ich nun euer Forum und konnte nebenbei viele nützliche Dinge für mich ableiten. Ich möchte mich gern einmal näher vorstellen: 
Also ich bin 35 Jahre und hatte im Februar 2005 einen Arbeitsunfall, wobei ich mir das rechte Knie verdreht habe, wurde gleich zum MRT geschickt, wo ein Innenmeniskushinterhornriss festgestellt wurde. Zwei Monate später wurde ich ambulant operiert, dabei wurde mir der Meniskus wieder angenäht. Ich hatte genau ein Jahr Ruhe, dann traten wieder die gleichen Beschwerden auf, Bewegungseinschränkungen, Gelenkserguss etc. Erneutes MRT ergab, erneuter Einriss des Meniskus und Bakerzyste. Wurde wiederum operiert, wieder wurde der Meniskus angenäht, Zyste entfernt. 
Nun hatte ich 1,5 Jahre einigermaßen Ruhe bis das Spiel wieder von vorne losging. Wieder zu meinem Doc. (Chirurg, er war ja damals mein D-Arzt), ohne MRT oder sonstige weiteren Befunde nahm er zum dritten Mal eine ASK vor, der Meniskus wurde um 40% entfernt. 
Seitdem (OP war am 21.07.08) nur noch Schmerzen bis ins unerträgliche. Meine Bewegung geht von der Streckung bis zur Beugung nur unter größter Anstrengung und Zähne zusammenbeißen. Dabei meinte mein Doc ich kann mein Bein sofort nach der OP wieder voll belasten und nach 3 Wochen springe ich wieder auf Arbeit rum. Ich arbeite in einem Pflegeheim, da brauch ich keinem sagen, wie sehr ich auf meine Knie angewiesen bin. 
Seit meiner OP renne ich 2 mal die Woche zum Arzt, bekomme Spritzen ins Knie (Volon 40, wozu sind sie eigentlich), KG 2-3x die Woche mit halbstündiger Krankengymnastik und Lymphdrainage (ist aber nichts mehr geschwollen). Heute erhielt ich ein neues Rezept für Massagen und Iontophorese. Keine Ahnung was das ist? Also erstmal soll ich die KG aussetzen, würde mein Knie zusehr beanspruchen. Häh? Ist das sinnvoll? 
Mein Therapeut meinte, aufgrund meiner Fehlbelastung durch die immer wiederkehrenden Schmerzen und OP´s habe ich eine Fehlstellung des gesamten rechten Beines mit akuter Muskelverkürzung. (O-Bein). Habe auch extreme Schmerzen im Sprunggelenk und Hüfte, es knackt bei jeder Bewegung. Einen genauen Arztbericht habe ich übrigens noch nie in die Hände bekommen, Doc meinte, er hätte alles an die Berufsgenossenschaft gesendet. Was soll ich eurer Meinung nach tun, könnte etwas schiefgegangen sein, oder ist es normal nach 6 Wochen einer Meniskus- Teilresektion immer noch Schmerzen auftreten und an Bewegung geschweige Arbeiten nicht zu denken ist? Schmerzen habe ich vorallem nach längerem Sitzen, also Anlaufschmerzen und in der Nacht. Mann habe ich euch jetzt zu getextet, hoffe aber, ich finde einige Antworten auf meine Fragen. zzz  Schelly72

----------

